# Pork Picnic-skin on or off?



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello all, I'm smoking my first picnic ( actually a picnic half ) this weekend. I researched here and have seen some done with skin on and some with it off. They both look good. Would love to hear some opinions on this. Will be doing it in my MES 30. Thanks, David.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 26, 2015)

For some reason, I can't see skin on being very good. That stuff is tough unless it's cooked up nice and crisp and the MES only goes to 275. You should add a poll to the thread....my vote is skin off.


----------



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks, the one I saw with skin on looked like it only had it on one side-like a fat cap, and it was pulled off after smoking. Good idea for the poll, but I'm new at this and don't know how to do that. Thanks, David.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 26, 2015)

After a short google search that's the same thing I saw. If you're gonna pull it, I'd want whatever bark I can get to stay with the pulled meat. So having the skin on during the smoke and then removed wouldn't make sense. Not to mention you're loosing a large surface area of spice rubbed goodness in the process.

Never added a poll either. Ohwell. Don't forget Q-view of the smoke!


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 26, 2015)

I would think that leaving the skin on would also reduce the surface area that would absorb the smoke. I say remove the skin but leave a good layer of fat.


----------



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks guys, that's kinda what I was thinking too. And thanks for the tip of leaving a fat layer on it, makes sense. Will def be doing a Qview. Not sure if I'm smoking Sat or Sun, but I'll be sure to post some pics. Thanks again, David.


----------



## tropics (Feb 26, 2015)

I did one skin on years back, wasted time cooking it never got as tender as it should have. Skin off rub the night before and you will be fine.


----------



## freakynorm (Feb 26, 2015)

I've done all my picnics with skin on. You can't really eat the skins when you cook them slow and low. Even at high temps, I think it would dry the meat too much before you got that skin to be crispy and edible.

The skin peels right off easily enough. Like others have said, you're loosing potential bark since the skin gets tossed.

It could just be me, but I like to use picnics for my pulled pork. They tend to run really cheap a lot of the time and they seem a little more flavorful and sweeter meat.

Maybe next time I will trim off the skin on one and see what happens.


----------



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input. This is exactly why I love this site so much and rave about it to newcomers! The decision has been made- I will skin it ( leaving a layer of fat ) and brine it Sat night . Will start smoking Sun am, still thinking about sides- I plan on filling up the MES. Will def post pix of the smoke, will prob be a running commentary, but my posting skills are lame so wish me luck! Thanks again for your support, David.


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Be looking forward to Sunday's Pics

Gary


----------



## sota d (Feb 26, 2015)

Gary, the pix will be coming- I'm really looking forward to contributing and getting advice along the way.  I see your posts here so often- always so welcoming, supporting, and informative. Very appreciated by everyone I'm sure. Much, much respect!  Thank you, David.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Gary, the pix will be coming- I'm really looking forward to contributing and getting advice along the way.  I see your posts here so often- always so welcoming, supporting, and informative. Very appreciated by everyone I'm sure. Much, much respect!  Thank you, David.


Thank's  so much

Gary


----------



## floyd (Feb 27, 2015)

I am originally from Eastern NC and love my pork BBQ. I have used Boston Butts for most of my smokes and they have all come out well. I tried several picnics because in NC they cut up a little skin and put it in with the BBQ and I love it that way,. My skin has always been too tough to cut into little pieces and were mostly discarded. Is there anything I can do get at least SOME of the skin to be pliable and edible?

Thanks for all the help. ALL my smoking  success id because of this site. I love you guys and gals!

/s Floyd


----------



## sota d (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello Floyd. Never had experience with pigskin myself, but one of the things I saw that started this thread was a post by Chef Willie. He smoked a picnic with skin, then pulled the skin off and said he was going to fry it up later to make cracklins. Haven't tried it, but it sure sounds good! Happy smokin, David.


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2015)

Floyd said:


> I am originally from Eastern NC and love my pork BBQ. I have used Boston Butts for most of my smokes and they have all come out well. I tried several picnics because in NC they cut up a little skin and put it in with the BBQ and I love it that way,. My skin has always been too tough to cut into little pieces and were mostly discarded. Is there anything I can do get at least SOME of the skin to be pliable and edible?
> 
> Thanks for all the help. ALL my smoking  success id because of this site. I love you guys and gals!
> 
> /s Floyd


Floyd you may want to try these.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch


----------



## downrange (Mar 1, 2015)

There is a video on YouTube of a fellow smoking a picnic with the skin on.  He basically took some spray oil (Pam I suppose?) and sprayed it all over the skin.  He then took a cotton cloth which he presoaked with veggie oil and wrapped the skin with it and put it in the smoker.  I admit, my mouth watered looking at the finished product.  I'll try to find the video and post the link.

Edit: I found the video.


----------

